
Ask HN: Does all this negative press affect Facebook at all? - rblion
I&#x27;ve heard about the &#x27;end of Facebook&#x27; since the days of Diaspora. Their userbase and revenues have kept growing and their portfolio has continued to expand to include 4 apps with over a billion users.<p>Will &#x27;breaking up&#x27; Facebook really have any impact on the industry? I was too young in the days where Microsoft went through a similar investigation.<p>I understand the backlash and don&#x27;t use any Facebook products outside of Instagram.<p>I know many here and on reddit hate Facebook, so do many in the media and in politics. Yet, this is still a small vocal minority it seems.<p>Most people I know have mixed feelings about social media but do not dislike them enough to delete their accounts.
======
Bostonian
Progressives such as Elizabeth Warren want Facebook to censor political ads by
candidates that contain falsehoods. They believe that falsehoods are
predominantly from the right. Zuckerberg has resisted such censorship, and I
agree with him. I think conservatives may be warming up to Facebook.

